# Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)



## Corveeehh (19. Februar 2016)

*Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Guten Morgen!

Ich hab folgendes Problem, man hat mich über den Steam Chat um gut Geld erleichtert. Kurze Einführung dazu:

Für das Spiel MB: Warband gibt es eine sehr gute Multiplayer Modifikations namens "Mercenaries". Link dazu: mbmerc.com
Im Spiel ist so der Sinn Gold zu sammeln für bessere Ausrüstung usw, typisches Grindspiel also.

Natürlich gibt es auch einen "Schwarzmarkt" um für Paar Euros Gold zu kaufen, das läuft aber von Spieler zu Spieler auf eigene Gefahr.
EDIT: Es ist erlaubt von Spieler zu Spieler Gold zu verkaufen, allerdings auf eigene Hand.
Und genau da passiert es, ich wurde betrogen. Das Doofe an der Sache ist: Ich hatte bestimmt schon 10-15 gutgegangene Transaktionen mit der Person, die mich abgezockt hat, nie Probleme mit Ihm gehabt. Doch bei der letzten für eine 3 stellige Summe entschied er mich doch zu bescheißen.
Bevor jetzt Leute kommen: Selber Schuld, wenn man fremden Leuten im Internet traut und und und...
Ich kannte Ihn für 3 Jahre, spielten jede Woche zusammen, auch gemeinsam im Teamspeak gewesen, doch dann so ein Dreck.

Er wollte es erst nicht zugeben, natürlich von Admins vom Spiel checken lassen -> Tatsache er hatte gar kein Gold was er senden könnte und damit war es für alle klar -> Beschiss.

Im Spiel wurde er jetzt immerhin schon gebannt/ ausgeschlossen auf Lebenszeit, sogar mit IP Ban. Und das bei seinem Lieblingsspiel wo er bereits 10500 Spielstunden hat.

Jetzt fragt ihr euch, wieso noch hier posten?

Ich brauche Hilfe wie ich mein Geld zurück bekomme.

Genaueres:

Gesendet wurde mit Paypal. Da leider bereits lauter gelungene Transaktionen getätigt wurden, ist das Geld als Sendung zu einem Freund rausgegangen.  Heißt kein Anspruch auf Käuferschutz.

Hat jemand mit sowas schon Erfahrung gemacht? 

Wie kann ich weiter vorgehen? Paypal meinte nur, laut Frist kann ich erst in 7 Tagen mich beschweren, aber kann gut sein dass Sie nicht helfen können weil es ohne Schutz versendet wurde.

Allerdings lassen Sie jetzt sein Profil prüfen, auf Fehler oder Missstänge, getätigte Käufe usw. Falls er zb das Konto unter 18 erstellt hat -> Konto wird geschlossen und Geld zurück. 

Der Paypal Mitarbeiter meinte es sei also nicht ganz unmöglich das Geld wiederzubekommen, denn wenn sehr genauer Verdacht auf Beschiss besteht, wird trotzdem geholfen. Grad wo es nicht grad ne kleine Summe war.

Rechtliche Schritte sinnvoll? Ich kenn seinen Namen, Email Adresse, Wohnort, Facebook Profil und Alter. Sollte doch was bringen oder? Natürlich hab ich den Chat Verlauf gespeichert, Screenshots, Bestätigung aus dem Forum für seine Abzocke und sogar nen Chatverlauf wo er zugibt mich abgezockt zu haben.

Heavy Thema, aber bin dankbar für jede Idee bzw Hilfe.


Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## turbosnake (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*



Corveeehh schrieb:


> Gesendet wurde mit Paypal. Da leider bereits lauter gelungene Transaktionen getätigt wurden, ist das Geld als Sendung zu einem Freund rausgegangen.  Heißt kein Anspruch auf Käuferschutz.


Als Erfahrung abhaken, da geht bei Paypal Friends nichts.



> Rechtliche Schritte sinnvoll? Ich kenn seinen Namen, Email Adresse, Wohnort, Facebook Profil und Alter. Sollte doch was bringen oder? Natürlich hab ich den Chat Verlauf gespeichert, Screenshots, Bestätigung aus dem Forum für seine Abzocke und sogar nen Chatverlauf wo er zugibt mich abgezockt zu haben.


Ich denke nicht das es eine gute Idee ist bei nicht legalen Geschäften mit der Keule anzukommen.
Dazu ist die Frage ob es sich lohnt, da sowas auch wieder Geld kostet.


----------



## DOcean (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

schon schwierig das Ganze... 

Aber erstmal grundsätzlich -> Geld für eine Sache die nicht legal ist -> wenn Geld weg ist, ist halt Pech gehabt, egal wie das Geld weg ist

Du mußt immer bedenken das es möglich ist das der Entwickler/Vertrieb was auch immer von dem Spiel Wind von der Sache bekommt und dann nachher deinen Account auch sperrt, ist dir das dein Acc wert?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Wenn du eine Rechtschutz Versicherung hast kannst du dir bei einem Anwalt Rat holen. Falls nicht würde dich das natürlich Geld kosten, ohne zu Wissen ob es von Erfolg gekrönt ist. Paypal kannst du wohl abhaken, da du es über Family&Friends überwiesen hast.


----------



## Corveeehh (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Als Erfahrung abhaken, da geht bei Paypal Friends nichts.
> 
> 
> Ich denke nicht das es eine gute Idee ist bei nicht legalen Geschäften mit der Keule anzukommen.
> Dazu ist die Frage ob es sich lohnt, da sowas auch wieder Geld kostet.



Schwarzmarkt, war bisschen schlecht gewählt. Es ist erlaubt von Spieler zu Spieler, allerdings bestimmt jeder selber den Preis und es wird nichts erstattet bei Scam.



DOcean schrieb:


> schon schwierig das Ganze...
> 
> Aber erstmal grundsätzlich -> Geld für eine Sache die nicht legal ist -> wenn Geld weg ist, ist halt Pech gehabt, egal wie das Geld weg ist
> 
> Du mußt immer bedenken das es möglich ist das der Entwickler/Vertrieb was auch immer von dem Spiel Wind von der Sache bekommt und dann nachher deinen Account auch sperrt, ist dir das dein Acc wert?




Schwarzmarkt, war bisschen schlecht gewählt. Es ist erlaubt von Spieler zu Spieler, allerdings bestimmt jeder selber den Preis und es wird nichts erstattet bei Scam. Hab mit den Entwickler persönlich im Teamspeak darüber geredet und er will mir helfen, soweit er kann. Also keine gefahr für mich.



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Rechtschutz Versicherung hast kannst du dir bei einem Anwalt Rat holen. Falls nicht würde dich das natürlich Geld kosten, ohne zu Wissen ob es von Erfolg gekrönt ist. Paypal kannst du wohl abhaken, da du es über Family&Friends überwiesen hast.



Am besten mal erkundigen was es kostet. 

Problem ist auch dass der Betrüger auch noch in Brüssel wohnt.


----------



## XeT (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Warum auch immer du jemanden mehr als 100€ gibts. Es geht doch auch keiner zu seinem dealer des Vertrauens und will einen jahresvorrat. 

Aber verschenktes zurückholen ist schwer aber manchmal möglich. 

Wenn du jetzt aber schreibst verkauf ist zulässig du allen chat drin hast, ist es betrug. Auch mündliche verträge sind bindend.


----------



## fxler (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Wenn du weißt wo er wohnt, fahr hin, hau ihm auf die Schnauze und raub ihn aus


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Zur eigenen Sicherheit mal entfernt.


----------



## DOcean (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Ah OK, wenn der Handel im Spiel erlaubt ist (auch mit Echtgeld!) ändert das natürlich die Bedingungen

In diesem Fall könntest du sogar zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige wegen Betrug stellen (stell dich auf viele ??? und eine lange Erklärung ein).

Ob die Anzeige was bringt bzw. ob sich das lohnt muss jeder selber entscheiden...


----------



## Ion (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*



Corveeehh schrieb:


> Rechtliche Schritte sinnvoll?



Was das angeht, beachtet bitte alle die Forenregel:


> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> *Individuelle, auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezogene Rechtsberatung*.  Allgemeine Hinweise auf gesetzliche Regelungen sind erlaubt.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Hab ich jetzt einen allgemeinen Hinweis gegeben oder ist das schon Beratung? Zweiteres würde ich dann löschen. Keine Lust auf eine Verwarnung..


----------



## Corveeehh (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*



fxler schrieb:


> Wenn du weißt wo er wohnt, fahr hin, hau ihm auf die Schnauze und raub ihn aus



Bisschen weit nach Brüssel. 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Es ist auch Betrug wenn's vom Hersteller nicht geduldet würde, Warenbetrug nennt sich das. Bei uns gilt nicht die ToS des Spieleherstellers als Rechtsgrundlage sondern das Strafgesetzbuch. Geh mit deinen Chatverläufen etc. einfach mal zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige wegen Warenbetrugs.
> 
> Er wird dann vorgeladen, eventuell bekommt er kalte Füße und du bekommst dein Geld zurück.






DOcean schrieb:


> Ah OK, wenn der Handel im Spiel erlaubt ist (auch mit Echtgeld!) ändert das natürlich die Bedingungen
> 
> In diesem Fall könntest du sogar zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige wegen Betrug stellen (stell dich auf viele ??? und eine lange Erklärung ein).
> 
> Ob die Anzeige was bringt bzw. ob sich das lohnt muss jeder selber entscheiden...




Klappt das auch,  wenn er im Ausland wohnt? Denn er kommt aus Brüssel


----------



## Corveeehh (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*



Ion schrieb:


> Was das angeht, beachtet bitte alle die Forenregel:




Ups, entschuldige. Hab ich übersehen.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Da man ja nicht beraten darf und ich keine Ahnung habe wo die Beratung anfängt halt ich mich mal bedeckt, bin auch kein Jurist der dir soetwas geben könnte.


----------



## Combi (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

dg...dumm gelaufen 
dafür gibt es die auswahl,käuferschutz oder friends.
du geld weg,er nen bann.
lern draus und hake es unter dumme erfahrung ab.
zurück bekommst du nix.

ich zocke gw2 und kaufe dort auch massig gold und items.
habe in meinen acc bestimmt schon 1800 euro gesteckt.
ok,is mein hobby und ich zocke es jeden tag.
aber alle deals gingen über zertifizierte händler und paypal mit käuferschutz.
daher immer auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## Corveeehh (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Da man ja nicht beraten darf und ich keine Ahnung habe wo die Beratung anfängt halt ich mich mal bedeckt, bin auch kein Jurist der dir soetwas geben könnte.


Dennoch danke


----------



## Corveeehh (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*



Combi schrieb:


> dg...dumm gelaufen
> dafür gibt es die auswahl,käuferschutz oder friends.
> du geld weg,er nen bann.
> lern draus und hake es unter dumme erfahrung ab.
> zurück bekommst du nix.



Ja leider :/ 
Naja war eine teure Lehre.

Man kann selbst dem "besten Freund" in einem Spiel nicht trauen. Sobald es um Geld geht, wendet sich wohl jedes Blatt.


----------



## michelthemaster (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

So wie sich das liest, ist es eine Art CRPG für Warband? Das war echt cool damals.

Darf ich mal fragen um welche Summe es geht? Weil je nachdem kann sich der Aufwand (selbst mit Rechtschutz) nicht lohnen...

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Auch wenn ich deinen Frust nachvollziehen kann.

Ich bin froh über jeden der bei solchen Aktionen auf die Fresse fällt. Solange es Leute gibt, die sich über die Grauzone Vorteile erkaufen wollen schafft das einen Markt für Chinafarmer und Bots. Das hat mich damals bei WOW schon tierisch genervt und ruiniert meistens den Spielspaß.


----------



## Corveeehh (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> So wie sich das liest, ist es eine Art CRPG für Warband? Das war echt cool damals.
> 
> Darf ich mal fragen um welche Summe es geht? Weil je nachdem kann sich der Aufwand (selbst mit Rechtschutz) nicht lohnen...
> 
> ...



Genau so das Gegenstück für cRPG.  Es geht um 700€.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich deinen Frust nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Ich bin froh über jeden der bei solchen Aktionen auf die Fresse fällt. Solange es Leute gibt, die sich über die Grauzone Vorteile erkaufen wollen schafft das einen Markt für Chinafarmer und Bots. Das hat mich damals bei WOW schon tierisch genervt und ruiniert meistens den Spielspaß.



Gottseidank ist das bei dem Spiel nicht möglich. Das Spiel ist kaum bekannt, allein diese Modifikation spielen keine 1000 Leute. Man findet da kaum einen Spieler außerhalb von EU, geschweige denn einen aus China. 
Ein Bot kann im Spiel auch kein Gold farmen, technisch und vom Spielprinzip gar nicht möglich. (Man muss andere spielen töten um Gold zu bekommen)


----------



## Govego (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

du kennst seine andresse und seinen namen.

bei vielen menschen reicht es doch schon mit dem anwalt zu drohen. seine rechtliche lage sieht ziemlich wackelig aus, weswegen es für ihn teurer werden kann, als wenn er dir das geld einfach zurück bezahlt und vor gericht sehen seine chancen sogar noch schlechter aus. mach ihm das klar und vielleicht lenkt er von ganz alleine ein. falls er nicht einlenkt mußt du selber entscheiden, ob du dann zum anwalt gehst. 

du kannst dich von deinem anwalt natürlich ersteinmal beraten lassen, ob die sache erfolg haben könnte. aber sei gewarnt, selbst eine rechtsberatung kostet geld.


----------



## Sharijan (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Bei den meisten Rechtschutzversicherungen ist sowas nicht inbegriffen.
Was ich lustig finde, laut deiner Aussage war der Kerl 1 1/2 Jahre durchgehend ingame ^^


----------



## Kindercola (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

700 Euronen ... wtf 

Also bei dieser Summe würde ich vermutlich versuchen einen Anwalt zu kontaktieren. Hoffe hast noch alles schriftlich? Denk immer dran, wer schreibt der bleibt^^ mündliche Absprachen sind halt schwer nachzuvollziehen.
Ansonsten ist das natürlich eine bittere große Erfahrungspille die geschluckt werden möchte :/

Viel Glück dabei


----------



## kero81 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

Wow, wer hat denn mal eben 700 Eur um sie in ein CRPG zu stecken?! Das is scho viel Darf ich fragen was Du arbeitest?!  Denke über ne Umschulung nach, das scheinz ja gut abzuwerfen.


----------



## Hänschen (3. März 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

700 Euro ... soviel habe ich allein beim Verkauf meines Gaming-Laptops nach relativ kurzer Zeit verloren


----------



## FortuneHunter (4. März 2016)

*AW: Über Steam abgezockt worden (Bitte Lesen bevor man abgestempelt wird als Idiot)*

700 € ... soviel Geld würde ich nie in ein Game ste .... äh (auf den Star Citizen Account schielt) ... vergiss was ich gesagt habe ... .

Ist schließlich Hobby und jeder kann selbst entscheiden wieviel Geld er investiert oder nicht ... Nur Schade wenn man dabei betrogen wird.


----------

